# Fallen Angel



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

New AJF smoke...
Fallen Angel - Cigars International

What's the word on these? 
Anyone had one yet?


----------



## Joe K (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm about to have one in a few minutes here, I will let you know what I think


----------



## BlueDevil07 (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm gonna guess smooth, sweet tobacco flavor with medium-full body. I've been wanting to try these myself.


----------



## Joe K (Oct 30, 2013)

Ok so I just had the fallen angel 6x60.....pre light smell was very faint, not much smell at all. First two thirds was pretty much the same, medium and very smooth. Had an ok taste but not much flavor jumping out. Last third picked up a little bit but nothing like I expected. Construction was excellent and it burned very even, the ash had great color. At the time I finished there was nothing that had me wanting more. I was expecting much more from this smoke from the description that CI gave it


----------



## Edyy214 (May 29, 2013)

I saw these on the devil site last night, it's a fairly new blend isn't it? I looked it up that day and only found one website have a "'review"


----------



## Joe K (Oct 30, 2013)

I saw them last week on CI so I ordered a few 6x60 and a few robusto's to try, I'll try the robusto tomorrow night


----------



## brimy623 (May 25, 2013)

Joe K said:


> Ok so I just had the fallen angel 6x60.....pre light smell was very faint, not much smell at all. First two thirds was pretty much the same, medium and very smooth. Had an ok taste but not much flavor jumping out. Last third picked up a little bit but nothing like I expected. Construction was excellent and it burned very even, the ash had great color. At the time I finished there was nothing that had me wanting more. I was expecting much more from this smoke from the description that CI gave it


Thanks for the quick review!
Lost out on a box on the devil site earlier in the week. 
I'm a AJ Fernandez fan & expected something good. I guess I'll just get a 5'er, let them rest & see.
It would be nice to hear how the Robusto's smoke.


----------



## Tat2demon (Jul 21, 2013)

Just won one of the boxes. Im a big Fernandez fan so Im not too worried about spending on an untested box.


----------



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

brimy623 said:


> Thanks for the quick review!
> Lost out on a box on the devil site earlier in the week.
> I'm a AJ Fernandez fan & expected something good. I guess I'll just get a 5'er, let them rest & see.
> It would be nice to hear how the Robusto's smoke.


Sure is a good looking stick isn't it? I am hoping the robusto reviews better as well.


----------



## Joe K (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm a big AJ fan as well so that made it even more disappointing. You guys don't want to hear how bad the Mayimbe is. His other new cigar that just came out


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

Joe K said:


> You guys don't want to hear how bad the Mayimbe is. His other new cigar that just came out


Damn really??
Was wondering about that one too...


----------



## brimy623 (May 25, 2013)

Joe K said:


> I'm a big AJ fan as well so that made it even more disappointing. You guys don't want to hear how bad the Mayimbe is. His other new cigar that just came out


It got some good reviews from the trade show. Wow, was looking forward yo that as well.


----------



## GnarlyEggs (May 29, 2013)

Maybe they all need a good period of rest?


----------



## Finsup (Oct 1, 2013)

I thought I read elsewhere that all AJ stuff could use a rest.


----------



## Joe K (Oct 30, 2013)

the diesel, san lotano and man o wars are great without any rest, im not to sure about rest being an issue.


----------



## Joe K (Oct 30, 2013)

the Fallen Angel is not as dark looking in person as the pics look online
View attachment 81539


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

This was just posted yesterday..

This guy loves them::


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

Weekend Blitz - Cigar.com

Cigars . Com has a slight price break & Free Buggati lighter thru Sunday midnight.


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

Joe K said:


> ... I was expecting much more from this smoke from the description that CI gave it


LOL, they are rather generous in their praise, aren't they?


----------



## Joe K (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm not trying the robusto tonight, have to take advantage of the mild weather and have a bigger smoke


----------



## Wicked_Rhube (Jul 29, 2012)

Bruck said:


> LOL, they are rather generous in their praise, aren't they?


They would have you believe that Devils Weed cigars are actually worth smoking lol


----------



## Joe K (Oct 30, 2013)

I smoke the other 6x60 last night and I enjoyed it more then the first one I had


----------



## Tat2demon (Jul 21, 2013)

Picked up my box from UPS this morning and had to light one up as soon as I got to work. :smoke2:

The video review on page one was pretty much spot on. THe first puff was a little harsh but Im blaming that on forgetting my lighter at home and having to use a propane torch. :mmph: After that it was a pretty great smoke. The draw was very easy and the burn was perfect. Im very excited to see how they are with a bit of a rest.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Joe K said:


> I'm a big AJ fan as well so that made it even more disappointing. You guys don't want to hear how bad the Mayimbe is. His other new cigar that just came out


Hmmm... I, and quite a few others, feel that the Mayimbe is AJ's best work. Very complex, very balanced, and good from start to finish. To me it's a huge step ahead of his budget smokes, and much better than the Pinolero which I previously had pegged as his best.


----------



## Joe K (Oct 30, 2013)

@ Szyzk. The Mayimbe I hade was real nice for the first inch then just went flat. I have another one to try. I'm really looking forward to try the new Deisel as well.


----------



## madmarvcr (Jun 1, 2013)

Joe's Deal of the Day has 10 Fallen Angel robusto's for 37.50


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

Got my box yesterday. It's in the freezer. Free Lighter is on my free swag pile. Er, heap.


----------



## Harley3381 (Nov 4, 2008)

sullen said:


> New AJF smoke...
> Fallen Angel - Cigars International
> 
> What's the word on these?
> Anyone had one yet?


I had one tonight in our wonderful 16 degree weather! The stick was a 7x48 , I thought it was a good stick with medium body no strength.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

I had one yesterday and I have to say that I thought it was a VERY good smoke for the money.

It was pretty one dimensional but the flavor, burn and construction were great.

I picked up lots of cocoa flavors in the Fallen angel..........didn't really think to hard about what else I might be tasting, I was just enjoying it.


I've had a cigar like this before but I cant think of what it would have been. 

Brickhouse sort of flavor but stronger and more present.

Maybe sort of reminded me of a Sancho Panza or even a Padron 1000 series.........?



I like it and would smoke another.


----------



## Keeper01 (Mar 1, 2014)

CI has 10 for $37.50 on today's Joe's Daily Deal.
Joe's Daily Deal - Cigars International


----------



## ProjectSunfire (Mar 30, 2011)

I picked up 10 robustos on ci a few months ago and have really enjoyed the 3 I smoked so far. I am actually keeping an eye open for a deal on a box. hoping the spectre & mayimbe's are as good


----------

